# The Jacked Dog thread



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Aight people,
you got a jacked dog? Lets see em!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

lol jacked chubby pit....all 50 pounds of him....wow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

oh crap im banned now...i mean that typical breed anyone can buy is awesome


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

KOS, the dog expert


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good looking rednose bro. Shes thick, just how i like em..lol.. Is the white one an american bulldog?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

looks like an overweight boxer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> KOS, the dog expert


 
ill be banned soon...for not liking pit/staffordshire terriers


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ill be banned soon...for not liking pit/staffordshire terriers



why dont you like them?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

I like all dogs. Well almost all of them. I'll punt one of those little yappy fuckers!
I got my dog for companionship, not to have as some kind of prize.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> why dont you like them?


 

they are a wonderful breed of dog...but thanks to gangstas...and run of the mill morons the dog has been mutated so far away from the breed standard that you cant even call it what it is...like the dog in the picture...that is a mutant...you cant even call it a pure bred staffordshire...the head is far too wide...that is not what the dog was meant to be

not even close

they are by far the most overbred and abused breed...stupid humans


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

The white one is just a mut, he is boxer / american bulldog mix. I hate him

The tan one (My hunny) is a 100% edge Pit. And KOD those "everyday" dogs are $1500+ bud.  And yes she is a lil gal. 55lbs of solid muscle.

Funny to see her and the white one play (he is like 90-100lbs) and she beats his ass for days.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

you can get a pure bred pit everyday for 200 bucks and under if they desperate...never seen a english bulldog under a thousand...there ya go


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

KOS=


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> KOS=


 nope..kos is fine


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you can get a pure bred pit everyday for 200 bucks and under if they desperate...never seen a english bulldog under a thousand...there ya go



You can get some "pitbulls" for that price range. However, good bloodlines are a grand plus bro and if you look at the breed standard (which mine does fit to a T) they are quite expensive, strong powerful dogs. 

English Bulldogs are ugly mutated dogs, I don't see how you can make that argument for Pits as you did above bro. Pits are very athletic and powerful dogs. English bulldogs are not, and frequently require surgery just to survive (nasal surgery to highlight just one example)
They are expensive. I won't argue with you there bud.
But, the purpose of this thread was just to post up some pics of Humans best friend not to argue the merits of one breed over another


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> You can get some "pitbulls" for that price range. However, good bloodlines are a grand plus bro and if you look at the breed standard (which mine does fit to a T) they are quite expensive, strong powerful dogs.
> 
> English Bulldogs are ugly mutated dogs, I don't see how you can make that argument for Pits as you did above bro. Pits are very athletic and powerful dogs. English bulldogs are not, and frequently require surgery just to survive (nasal surgery to highlight just one example)
> They are expensive. I won't argue with you there bud.
> But, the purpose of this thread was just to post up some pics of Humans best friend not to argue the merits of one breed over another


 

english bulldogs arent as commonly misbred as pits as they are much harder to come by....every homey in the ghetto has a pit...there ya go again....and again the staffordshire terrier is a wondeful dog...but humans ruined it...most dont even know the dogs true name but claim to be an expert on it


breed standard huh?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

k
lets see ur dog kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

my current dogs are puppies


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

My dog is a mutt.

Husky, Shepherd, and Retriever mix. Paid $30 for him. Best $30 I ever spent.

Next dog will be a Rottweiler. My dog is a great family dog, but sometimes I wonder if those are even testicles in his sack...


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my current dogs are puppies



great dane?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

i would like my post erased in this thread...the anti pit ones...i am really passionate about dogs and took the thread off track

i am sorry for hijacking


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

My wife's lil rat...and my new lab/collie pup, bout to start him on his first cycle, any suggestions.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> great dane?


 
my last three dogs were...dane...georgia bulldog...and now a new dane


my wife had mini schnauzer...now cocker spaniel


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

The only cycle he should see is the wash cycle 
(that was for the rat dog)


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

always wanted a dane


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The only cycle he should see is the wash cycle



what?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> always wanted a dane


 

you may as well get a human baby...they need alot of attention...but its worth it... the most awe inspiring of all dogs


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my last three dogs were...dane...georgia bulldog...and now a new dane
> 
> 
> my wife had mini schnauzer...now cocker spaniel



Thats tight man. I saw a pic awhile back that you posted thats why I said great dane. lol. Question for you how is picking up the dog shit from a great dane?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

Kill it. That's what I meant. Kill the little rat dog 
Just kidding


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

same with my lab, LOL probably because he's just a pup but always wanting attention, lil attention whore...haven't seem to many danes walking the streets but when I do it's definitely catching everyones eye


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> Thats tight man. I saw a pic awhile back that you posted thats why I said great dane. lol. Question for you how is picking up the dog shit from a great dane?


 

its like horse poop


this one was 147 pounds before we gave her away


not full grown here


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Aight people,
> you got a jacked dog? Lets see em!



Only is my tris looked like that.. How is she on the rope?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

KOS, just noted your pic of the dog with the quote "breed standard huh"

Not arguing bro, but Grace (my baby) is 100% edge, and is in accordance with all bully breed standards for Pitbulls and Razors Edge is a recognized breed.

And the homeys in the hood have some nice pits too  haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> KOS, just noted your pic of the dog with the quote "breed standard huh"
> 
> Not arguing bro, but Grace (my baby) is 100% edge, and is in accordance with all bully breed standards for Pitbulls and Razors Edge is a recognized breed.
> 
> And the homeys in the hood have some nice pits too  haha


 

never seen razors edge mentioned in a dog show...eukanuba...but hey..beleive what you want...only matters if your dog is healthy and you take care of it and love it


TRISH


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



This is going to be a weird question....But can I ride your dog? Holy shit that thing is tall.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> This is going to be a weird question....But can I ride your dog? Holy shit that thing is tall.


 I DONT HAVE THAT ONE NOW


OR THIS ONE

DAVEY BOY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

KOS, srs question, do you get a dog for companionship, or just as a show piece?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> kos, srs question, do you get a dog for companionship, or just as a show piece?


marriage issues caused probs with trish...i loved her..it was the wrong time to have her...we are great now ...we are in good shape to have this new dane...dana scully

ME AND DAVEY BOY JUST DIDNT CONNECT..I WANTED AND NEEDED A DANE


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dude Trish is Huge.
Razors Edge are a recognized breed, any dog show that has Pits can have an Edge...not a matter of belief bro. They are recognized. Read this for some clarification
RAZORSEDGE INC.

I like that big black dog of yours, if I were a kid I would def try to ride it haha 

Here some more pics
this one is funny










She is MAD here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

DANA SCULLY AND MRS.KOS


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

KOS that pup is cute

Bottoms up, those are good looking dogs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

Bottoms up....dobe looks great...i love red dobes


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> KOS that pup is cute
> 
> Bottoms up, those are good looking dogs.




Thanks the Pit is a rescue, they found her with duct tape around her head. Someone had cut her ears off with scissors and she had a bad infection.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

so fucked up...good man^^^


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

This thread makes me want another dog. 
My wife said I can get another if she can get the pair of shoes she wants....
Seems fair.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

fair enough...what kind of shoes we talkin'


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

Some stupid ass shoes custom made by her favorite band. Totally homo, but it usually doesn't take much to get what I want. She's not too selfish lol


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, sounds like a deal!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bro Def get a dog. They are legit


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

I have one now, but he's just a big baby. Great for my little one, but I also want a protector. My dog hears a bb gun and runs scared lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2012)

my daughter rescues pits. her's and mine are rescues. check out rescuzilla on facebook if you live in new york. 
pollie was left tied to a fence and cabal was wandering the streets. cabal is a lot bigger than pollie now but 
she'd kick his ass still. he's a cuddle bug and doesn't have a mean bone in his body. nyc is overwhelmed with 
adoptable pits on the kill list daily in shelter after shelter. a lot of rescue groups try and help but there's no 
way they can save enough.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2012)

Cabal looks chesty in that pic but i def think he has less pit than pollie. he has to be part lab i'm thinking. 
he doesn't really have the american pit muscular stocky build more like a staffordshire.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd like to rescue a dog, but you have no clue what they've been through, or what they're capable of, and with a small child, it wouldn't be a good idea for me. Props to you guys for rescuing them.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2012)

scan of old pic from 1979or 80. bogie on left american pitt and raven on right staffordshire. ralph in middle, their son.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'd like to rescue a dog, but you have no clue what they've been through, or what they're capable of, and with a small child, it wouldn't be a good idea for me. Props to you guys for rescuing them.


 raise from a puppy with  children


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

That's the plan


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'd like to rescue a dog, but you have no clue what they've been through, or what they're capable of, and with a small child, it wouldn't be a good idea for me. Props to you guys for rescuing them.



pollie loves babies and will patiently take cheerios one by one very gently
 from a baby's hand. cabal lets my pigeon peck his nose and carries 
kittens around then puts them down n kisses them. a reputable rescue
 like rescuzilla is very careful with temperament testing and placing dogs
in the best home for everyone. many babies are available in shelters. i 
doubt cabal was even 1 when we got him.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have one now, but he's just a big baby. Great for my little one, but I also want a protector. My dog hears a bb gun and runs scared lol



Dude Mali (the white dog) is the biggest wimp haha
Grace is bad ass though. She has only bit someone once though lol she isn't a biter.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> pollie loves babies and will patiently take cheerios one by one very gently
> from a baby's hand. cabal lets my pigeon peck his nose and carries
> kittens around then puts them down n kisses them. a reputable rescue
> like rescuzilla is very careful with temperament testing and placing dogs
> ...




You can find pretty legit puppies from rescues also, if you are patient. I don't know much about raising dogs lol but Puppies kinda suck...they piss and shit too much. Get one thats like 3-4 months, and they are quicker to train


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is my dog, Axel, one of the most loving dogs ive ever had. Just dont come into my house uninvited or when im not home.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 24, 2012)

My Ollie


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 24, 2012)

A Mastiff?! Nice looking dog bro. First pic makes him look human by the way hes sitting on the couch.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 24, 2012)

Would love to have a bull mastiff


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ollie is an English Mastiff, and a small one at that.   She's about 130 lbs now, and full grown.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bro axle is good looking my buddy had a brendle pit 

And I agree bull mastiffs are awesome looking 

I used to want a presa tho. But I lost that opportunit
y


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 24, 2012)

Dogs are amazing, so loyal, I come home and they are waiting for me at the door....my wife doesn't even do that! well, anymore. LOL


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Feb 24, 2012)

LEAN and JACKED! 

Look at those glutes! lol


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 24, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Dogs are amazing, so loyal, I come home and they are waiting for me at the door....my wife doesn't even do that! well, anymore. LOL



Couldnt have said it any better


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

The best is when I get home, and my dog and my son are looking out the window for me.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^yeah I bet, along with the wifey....good sense of self-worth


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

The wife is usually in the kitchen, telling me how bad both of them were that day LOL.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The wife is usually in the kitchen, telling me how bad both of them were that day LOL.



At least she is where she belongs.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 24, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 24, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> *My wife's lil rat.*..and my new lab/collie pup, bout to start him on his first cycle, any suggestions.



Its your dog, don't be ashamed. Its the IM fam you talking to, all we do is cyber laugh at you and zip on some


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 24, 2012)

true...good dog, just barks all the god damn time!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Negged you spam bot


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> At least she is where she belongs.


bwahahaha


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 24, 2012)

How big was your Dane KOS?  My ol' Zeus bounced between 160-170 between his vet visits...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> How big was your Dane KOS? My ol' Zeus bounced between 160-170 between his vet visits...


 

she was 147 pounds the heaviest i ever weighed her....sometimes she got a little heavy and we had to cut back on her food...she was a monster for a female....my current one looks thicker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 

neg for spambot


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hate when my dog farts alot  Like right now when im trying to watch underworld. and she just wants to beef left and right. Stinky girl


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

My dog used to have the worst puppy breath. I mean to the point that if you were in the car with him, you wanted to throw up.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My dog used to have the worst puppy breath. I mean to the point that if you were in the car with him, you wanted to throw up.



haha that sounds so pleasant


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 24, 2012)

How has this not been posted yet? lol


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

haha I always see that pic. Wonder if it is a mutant dog, steroid dog, or photoshop.


----------



## Wrekem (Feb 26, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> haha I always see that pic. Wonder if it is a mutant dog, steroid dog, or photoshop.


 
that dog is real. and did not contain the myostatin gene we all love to hate that keeps us from growing too much muscle naturally.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrekem said:


> that dog is real. and did not contain the myostatin gene we all love to hate that keeps us from growing too much muscle naturally.



hah, no shit. that is craziness.


----------

